# just some hunts from this week



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Same setup on both scorps .030 with the 38 cal lead


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I love them scorpions but nice shooting man keep it up


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Several good meals there ... and probably all corn fed!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

How many Scorpions do you own!?! Must suck to be a critter in your area


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice collection !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everybody


----------



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

Excellent!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

All right my friend..great harvest...corn thieve's steel no more...You have a couple of nice shooters..

Bill is a great craftsman....righ along with many other people as well....Thanks for sharing you meal

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

still going at it I see. nice shooting


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I think once I finish off a colony another one moves in and so the war continues


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Got to love those scorpions. I have to get me one of those. I just can't come up with the cash right now.

Njones


----------

